# 

## Redakcja

Prace są tutaj: *PRACE Z OGNISKA MARYMONT w WARSZAWIE*

A tutaj licytujemy - zgłaszajcie prosimy swoje propozycje. Piękne prace na choinkę, na Święta, na pamiątkę naszej troski o dzieci, którym jest trudniej.

*PRACE Z OGNISKA MARYMONT:*

1. BRZOZOWY DZIADEK – wysokość 21cm Cena aktualna: *150 zł stary*
2. DZIADKU DROGI DZIADKU – wysokość 34 cm Cena aktualna: *300 zl. Edyta M*
3. NIESPODZIANKA: Grafika Szymona Kobylińskiego. Cena aktualna: *500 zł. boguslaw*
4. U PTASZKÓW W OGRÓDKU - wysokość 39 cm Cena aktualna: *100 zł Edzia*
5. NATURA 2020 – wysokość 40 cm 2 Cena aktualna *70 zł bpis*
6. A`LA SWAROVSKI - 36 cm Cena aktualna: *60 zł TAR*
7. CZY TE OCZY MOGĄ KŁAMAĆ – wysokość 37 cm Cena aktualna: *100 z**ł boguslaw*
8. DUO DIOR – wysokość 42 cm Cena aktualna: *70 zł TAR*
9. ORGANCJA – wysokość 34 cm Cena aktualna: *50 zl. daggulka*
10. SZYSZKOWNA – wysokość 24 cm Cena aktualna: *100 zł boguslaw*
11. JAK Z BAJKI - średnica 15 cm Cena aktualna: *50 zł yaco181
*12. SANTA CLOUS IS COMING – średnica 15 cm Cena aktualna: *50 zł Yaco181*
13. PRZYBIEŻELI DO BETLEJEM – średnica 15 cm Cena aktualna: *50 zł Yaco181*
14. KRAINA SZCZĘŚLIWOŚCI – średnica 15 cm Cena aktualna: *60 zł Agdus*
15. OD GWIAZDY DO CHOINKI – średnica 12 cm Cena aktualna: *100 zł bpis*
16. ANIELSKI SPOKÓJ – wysokość 41cm Cena aktualna: *150 zl Żelka
*17. ANIELSKA CIERPLIWOŚĆ – wysokość 52 cm Cena aktualna: *130 zł moniss*
18. RUBINOWA – średnica 15 cm Cena aktualna: *100zł boguslaw*
19. SZMARAGD – średnica 12 cm Cena aktualna:* 100 zl. ciiinek*
20. SZAFIROWA – średnica 12cm Cena aktualna:* 75zl P.Winn*
21. PTASZEK NA GAŁĘZI – wysokość 22 cm Cena aktualna: *40 zł Andrzej Wilhelmi*
22. PORZĄDKI MIKOŁAJA – wysokość 10 cm Cena aktualna: *210 zł Edyta M*
23. CICHA NOC – wysokość 10 cm Cena aktualna:* 210 zl. Edyta M* 
24. JEST NAS DWÓCH,JA I MÓJ … - wysokość 10 cm Cena aktualna: *120 zł Edyta M*
25. KRAINA ELFÓW – wysokość 10 cm Cena aktualna: *120 zł Edyta M*
26. RODZINA BAŁWANKÓW – wysokość 10 cm Cena aktualna: *120 zł Edyta M*
27. KARTKA NR 1 Cena aktualna: *100 zł Edzia*
28. KARTKA NR 2 Cena aktualna: *50 zł P.Winn*
29. KARTKA NR 3 Cena aktualna: 3*0 zł bpis*
30. KARTKA NR 4 Cena aktualna: *150 zł Redakcja*
31. KARTKA NR 5 Cena aktualna: *30 zł bpis*
32. KARTKA NR 6 Cena aktualna: *30 zł bpis*
33. GWIAŹDZISTA – wysokość 35 cm Cena aktualna: *40 zł moniss

34. Uśmiech dla Ogniska - 1 uśmiech 10 zł.* Cena aktualna *
       Edyta M - 5 uśmiechów = 50 zl. 
boguslaw 20 uśmiechów - 200zł
Greengaz 10 uśmiechów - 100 zł
Andrzej Wilhelmi  6 usmiechow - 60 zl.* 

*STAN KONTA: 4185 zł
**************************************************  *******
*UWAGA - Drodzy, prosimy o adres jako pw do: Redakcja. *Wysyłka jutro!!!!*

Wpłata za wylicytowane prace:

STP "Stara 4"
00-231 Warszawa
ul.Stara 4

*nr konta: 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126*

*Koniecznie z dopiskiem: Aukcja Forum Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont*


Zobaczcie, ile to pracy kosztowało. Ile Wasza szczodrość da radości...  :smile: 

*MODERATORZY AUKCJI: * *Redakcja, EDZIA, EDYTA M*

----------


## Greengaz

Brzozowy Dziadek pozycja nr 1 ---> 50 zł

----------


## Redakcja

Wspaniały start. Dziękujemy Greengaz  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Witam  :big grin: 

Poprosze wszystkie dostepne prace Dzieci za cene wywolawcza , a " Brzozowego dziadka " za 60 zl.  :big lol: 

Dziekuje  :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Edyta M - bardzo dziękujemy. Już aktualizujemy  :smile:

----------


## d7d

*Poz. 26. RODZINA BAŁWANKÓW* - 50 zł 
 :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Dobry wieczór, dziś spóźniona, ale zawsze obecna zapraszam do licytowania.  Jak zawsze mamy sporo pięknych fantów. No to ja na początek nr 8 *DUO DIOR za 40 zł,*

----------


## Edyta M

> Dobry wieczór, dziś spóźniona, ale zawsze obecna zapraszam do licytowania.  Jak zawsze mamy sporo pięknych fantów. No to ja na początek nr 8 *DUO DIOR za 40 zł,*



Witaj Kochana  :hug: 
Dziekujemy w imieniu Dzieciaczkow  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Witaj Kochana 
> Dziekujemy w imieniu Dzieciaczkow


Witaj Kochana, Ty to dopiero na wielką wdzięczność dzieciaczków zasługujesz - jak zwykle zaszalałaś w swoim wyjątkowym stylu :yes:  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> Witaj Kochana, Ty to dopiero na wielką wdzięczność dzieciaczków zasługujesz - jak zwykle zaszalałaś w swoim wyjątkowym stylu



EDZIU prace takie piekne , ze po prostu ..... NIE MOGLAM SIE ZDECYDOWAC .... ktora wybrac  :hug: .

----------


## Redakcja

Wielka radość, że są EDZIA, EDYTA M, Greengaz. Czekamy na wielu Forumowiczów - nigdy nie zawiedli.

----------


## Spirea

Poproszę:
 poz. 22 Porządki Mikołaja - 50 zł
poz. 23 Cicha noc - 50 zł

----------


## Edyta M

Spirea  :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

> Poproszę:
>  poz. 22 Porządki Mikołaja - 50 zł
> poz. 23 Cicha noc - 50 zł


Wielkie dzięki Kochana :hug: 
Czekamy, czekamy.... ciekawe czy jeszcze ktoś się dzisiaj zjawi? :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

To ja poprosze  :big grin:  ..... prace 
Numer 2 : " Dziadku Drogi Dziadku " za 200 zl. oraz kubeczki numer ( 22, 23 i 26 ) po 100 zl.

----------


## yaco181

Witajcie jak co roku!!
Ja poproszę nr 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19 i 20 po 50zł

----------


## Redakcja

Serdecznie witamy Yaco181  :smile:  Pierwszy dzień aukcji niezwykle udany. Dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

> To ja poprosze  ..... prace 
> Numer 2 : " Dziadku Drogi Dziadku " za 200 zl. oraz kubeczki numer ( 22, 23 i 26 ) po 100 zl.


Aż ręka drży...  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Aż ręka drży...



Droga Redakcjo , a to dopiero poczatek  :big grin:

----------


## bpis

Hej, hej, hej! Dzień dobry wszystkim dobrym duszom tego forum!!!

A ja poproszę o nr *15. OD GWIAZDY DO CHOINKI* - 70zł

( a gdzie jest praca nr 3?? )

----------


## Redakcja

Praca nr 3 - niespodzianka: )

----------


## EDZIA

> Hej, hej, hej! Dzień dobry wszystkim dobrym duszom tego forum!!!
> 
> A ja poproszę o nr *15. OD GWIAZDY DO CHOINKI* - 70zł
> 
> ( a gdzie jest praca nr 3?? )


*Witaj Dobra Duszo* :hug: 

Dziękuję w imieniu dzieciaków.

----------


## EDZIA

> Praca nr 3 - niespodzianka: )


Czyli co? Nr 3 można licytować w ciemno?

----------


## Redakcja

Tak, będzie to dzieło sztuki ręcznie robione  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

HO HO HO  :cool:  
Witajcie Kochani w nowym tygodniu ......
To moze na dobry poczatek tygodnia przelicytuje siebie i poprosze sliczne kubeczki  numer 24 i 25 po 100 zl. 
Dziekuje  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

Edyta M  :smile: 

Dzieci, które nawet teraz on-line pracują ze swoimi wychowawcami. To dla nich ta akcja - zapraszamy gorąco. A zdjęcie z wakacji nad morzem.

----------


## moniss

Ja podbijam:
8. DUO DIOR - 50 zł
16. ANIELSKI SPOKÓJ - 50 zł
17. ANIELSKA CIERPLIWOŚĆ - 50 zł

----------


## Redakcja

moniss - wielka radość powitać  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Ja podbijam:
> 8. DUO DIOR - 50 zł
> 16. ANIELSKI SPOKÓJ - 50 zł
> 17. ANIELSKA CIERPLIWOŚĆ - 50 zł


Lista zaktualizowana i teraz mogę się przywitać i podziękować niezawodnej *moniss
*Choć zwinęłaś mi moje choineczki...ale jeszcze zaczekam :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

> Praca nr 3 - niespodzianka: )





> Czyli co? Nr 3 można licytować w ciemno?





> Tak, będzie to dzieło sztuki ręcznie robione



Zaintrygowala mnie ta NIESPODZIANKA  :tongue:  

Poprosze prace numer 3 za 100 zl.

----------


## Redakcja

Kartka nr 4 - 70 zł :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Rok 2018. Wigilia w Ognisku:

----------


## Redakcja

Udanego dnia dla Was i na Forum!  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Kartka nr 4 - 70 zł


Redakcjo Kochana to moja ulubiona kartka  :big lol:  .... 

Kartka nr 4 - 100 zl.  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> super temat



Zapraszamy do licytowania przepieknych prac ... cel szczytny  :yes:  . Prace sa zjawiskowe ....... radosc Dzieci BEZCENNA  :hug:

----------


## bpis

> *Poz. 26. RODZINA BAŁWANKÓW* - 50 zł


Ooo, witamy kolejną Dobrą Duszę tego forum! :welcome: 

 Coraz więcej licytujących i bardzo dobrze!!

Dla mnie proszę *nr 5: NATURA 2020* za 50zł

----------


## Redakcja

> Redakcjo Kochana to moja ulubiona kartka  .... 
> 
> Kartka nr 4 - 100 zl.


Stanąć do rywalizacji z Edytą M - to było ryzykowne  :smile:  120 zł

----------


## yaco181

15. 80zł

----------


## Redakcja

Już aktualizujemy  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Stanąć do rywalizacji z Edytą M - to było ryzykowne  120 zł


 :tongue:

----------


## EDZIA

> siemka witam


Siemka, serdecznie witamy i zapraszamy do licytacji. :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

To ja przelicytuje siebie i poprosze kubeczki nr: 22 i 23 po 120 zl. i mamy okraglutkie* 2000 zl*. dla Dzieciaczkow juz  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

Udanego dnia wszystkim!

----------


## EDZIA

> siemka witam


Siemka, fajnie, że trafiłaś tutaj :yes: . Serdecznie zapraszamy do licytacji pięknych przedmiotów.

----------


## Edyta M

> Udanego dnia wszystkim!



Dziekujemy i wzajemnie  :yes:  , wspanialego dnia zyczymy .

----------


## EDZIA

> super tematyka


Oj tak super tematyka, super fanty i super cel dla fantastycznych dzieciaków.
To już 15 aukcja i każda kończy się takim wspaniałym uczuciem, że w ten wyjątkowy czas zrobiło się coś fajnego. :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

> Oj tak super tematyka, super fanty i super cel dla fantastycznych dzieciaków.
> To już 15 aukcja i każda kończy się takim wspaniałym uczuciem, że w ten wyjątkowy czas zrobiło się coś fajnego.


Zapraszamy do udziału. Wysyłka 18 grudnia, by prace doszły przed Świętami!

----------


## EDZIA

> To ja przelicytuje siebie i poprosze kubeczki nr: 22 i 23 po 120 zl. i mamy okraglutkie* 2000 zl*. dla Dzieciaczkow juz


Coś *Edyto* "zacięło" się na tych 2000 zł, to może pchnę trochę do przodu :big lol: .

nr 4 i nr 7 po 50 zł :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

> Coś *Edyto* "zacięło" się na tych 2000 zł, to może pchnę trochę do przodu.
> 
> nr 4 i nr 7 po 50 zł



SUPER  :hug: to teraz cel ..... 2500 zl. ..... ZAPRASZAMY  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zgłaszam swój udział :yes: . Poproszę poz. 17 60,- i poz. 21 40,- Pozdrawiam organizatorów i wszystkich uczestników tej wspaniałej inicjatywy. :bye:

----------


## EDZIA

> Zgłaszam swój udział. Poproszę poz. 17 60,- i poz. 21 40,- Pozdrawiam organizatorów i wszystkich uczestników tej wspaniałej inicjatywy.


Andrzeju, dziękujemy za licytację, również serdecznie pozdrawiamy. :smile: 

P.S. Wiedziałam , że na Ciebie można liczyć :smile:

----------


## Prababka

Dzień dobry  :smile:  Poproszę 1.-110zł  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Dzień dobry  Poproszę 1.-110zł


Witaj Kochana, niezawodna Prababko :hug: 
Dziękujemy za udział. Powoli stara gwardia zaczyna tu zaglądać. Mam wrażenie, że wiele dobrych dusz tej licytacji nie wie, że już trwa.

----------


## Redakcja

Andrzej Wilhelmi, Prababka! Nawet nie wiecie jak się cieszymy!!!  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Jak ja uwielbiam te RYWALIZACJE  :bye:  , czekamy na wiecej Dobrych Duszyczek  :hug:

----------


## moniss

Jak widzę to ptaszki i inni skrzydlaci mnie opuszczają. Ale czekajcie....jeszcze was złapię  :Evil:  
Na razie zmiana planów:
10. SZYSZKOWNA na 30 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Jak widzę to ptaszki i inni skrzydlaci mnie opuszczają. Ale czekajcie....jeszcze was złapię  
> Na razie zmiana planów:
> 10. SZYSZKOWNA na 30 zł


A właśnie miałam Ci napisać na tamtym forum, że Twoje ptaszki odfrunęły :wink: 

dziekujemy za szyszkowną :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> 10. SZYSZKOWNA na 30 zł


 :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

Pozstajac w temacie rywalizacji  :wink:  .... to te " moja kartke " numer 4. poprosze za 130 zl. i kubeczek Rodzina Balwankow za 120 zl.  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, zaprzyjaźniony z Forum solidny wykonawca prosi o wsparcie jeszcze innej akcji - na rzecz dzieci z oddziałów onkologicznych.

Warto być szczodrym...

LINK: pomagam.pl/y44nkef9

----------


## TAR

czółko wszystkim, poprosze:

5. NATURA 2020 - 60 zł.
16. ANIELSKI SPOKÓJ - 60 zł.
7. ANIELSKA CIERPLIWOŚĆ - 70 zł.
2. DZIADKU DROGI DZIADKU - 210 zł.

----------


## Redakcja

TAR TAR TAR TARARALA! Cieszymy się  :smile:  Dziękujemy

----------


## Edyta M

> czółko wszystkim, poprosze:
> 
> 5. NATURA 2020 - 60 zł.
> 16. ANIELSKI SPOKÓJ - 60 zł.
> 7. ANIELSKA CIERPLIWOŚĆ - 70 zł.
> 2. DZIADKU DROGI DZIADKU - 210 zł.



SUPER  :hug:  witaj TAR fajnie , ze jestes z nami  :yes:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Moja cierpliwość została wystawiona na próbę:).  Poproszę Anielską cierpliwość za 80,-:yes:. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EDZIA

> Moja cierpliwość została wystawiona na próbę.  Poproszę Anielską cierpliwość za 80,-. Pozdrawiam.


 :smile:  :smile:  :smile: Twoja  Ci ta cierpliwość. Oj potrzebna teraz ta cierpliwość :wiggle:

----------


## EDZIA

> Moja cierpliwość została wystawiona na próbę.  Poproszę Anielską cierpliwość za 80,-. Pozdrawiam.


Dobra to dla mnie Anielski Spokój 80 zł, co by zazdrości wśród Aniołów nie było :big lol:

----------


## bpis

No tak! Człowieka chwilę nie ma na Forum i fantów też już nie ma  :big grin: 
*TAR* i *Yaco181* - o nieee, fanty znów będą moje!  :tongue: 

Poproszę *nr 5 -70 zł
                nr 15 - 100 zł*

----------


## TAR

co by troche podkręcic licznik i chec licytowania:

6. Duo Dior - 60
8. Svarovski - 70
1. Brzozowy dziadek - 120

----------


## EDZIA

> No tak! Człowieka chwilę nie ma na Forum i fantów też już nie ma 
> *TAR* i *Yaco181* - o nieee, fanty znów będą moje! 
> 
> Poproszę *nr 5 -70 zł
>                 nr 15 - 100 zł*


Tak, tak bpis wbrew pozorom trzeba być czujnym- dziękuję w imieniu dzieciaczków :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

> co by troche podkręcic licznik i chec licytowania:
> 
> 6. Duo Dior - 60
> 8. Svarovski - 70
> 1. Brzozowy dziadek - 120


Dobrze, że się zjawiłaś, bo właśnie przelicytowano Twoje fanty, ale Ty jak zwykle czujna- brawo Ty - dziękuję :hug:

----------


## TAR

> Dobra to dla mnie Anielski Spokój 80 zł, co by zazdrości wśród Aniołów nie było


obie anielskosci poprosze za 100 kazda, i co mi zrobicie :big lol:

----------


## Prababka

TAR, fajnie mieć dziadka, choćby brzozowego, choćby na chwilę :big grin: .   Poproszę CZY TE OCZY MOGĄ KŁAMAĆ - 60

----------


## EDZIA

Dobra, niech Ci będzie .... a ja sobie jeszcze cierpliwie poczekam :tongue:

----------


## EDZIA

> TAR, fajnie mieć dziadka, choćby brzozowego, choćby na chwilę.   Poproszę CZY TE OCZY MOGĄ KŁAMAĆ - 60


Czy te oczy mogą kłamać...chyba nie :no: ......dziękuję Prababko :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

*TAR, Prababko -* pozbawiłyście mnie Koleżanki moich 2 fantów  :tongue:  :hug: 

Przelicytowałam zatem sama siebie poz. 4 - 60 zł i tym samym zaokrągliłam stan licytacji do *2300 zł.

*

----------


## Edyta M

Swietnie  :hug:  dzieje sie oj dzieje ..... milego dnia wszystkim zycze  :big grin:  .

----------


## Edyta M

Prawie zapomnialam  :big lol:  DZIADKU DROGI DZIADKU za 300 zl. poprosze  :tongue:

----------


## Redakcja

Dzieje się, dzieje. Każdy dzień coś przynosi, liczymy na udział wielu Forumowiczów, cieszymy się z obecności Matek i Ojców Założycieli tego forum.

----------


## Edyta M

Co tak cichutko  :Confused:  , gdzie wszystkie Dobre Dusze ....... zapraszamy , zachecamy ...... prosze licytowac  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

W sumie dobry dzień, by coś się działo...

----------


## Edyta M

Powiem wiecej dzien BARDZO DOBRY  :hug:  , a co Szanowna Redakcja powie jak przelicytuje karteczke numer 4 i dam cale 130 zl. za nia ?  :big lol:

----------


## moniss

No to tak z samego przedpołudnia zalicytuję kota w worku:
3. NIESPODZIANKA - 110 zł

----------


## Edyta M

Moniss Gwiazdzista i " Kot w worku " na te chwile Twoje sa  :big grin:  DZIEKUJEMY  :hug:  ........

p.s.

Nie moge obiecac , ze tak pozostanie ..... zwlaszcza , ze tego " kota " to mnie podkradlas  :big lol:

----------


## Redakcja

> Powiem wiecej dzien BARDZO DOBRY  , a co Szanowna Redakcja powie jak przelicytuje karteczke numer 4 i dam cale 130 zl. za nia ?


Kartka taka ładna, że ciągniemy w swoją stronę  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Kartka taka ładna, że ciągniemy w swoją stronę



WSZYSTKIE karteczki przepieknej urody  :big grin:  sa ........ prosze licytowac  :yes:  . 
Cos mi mowi  , ze jesli chodzi o karteczke numer 4 to Redakcja nie powiedziala jeszcze ostatniego slowa  :no:  .

----------


## Edyta M

A kubeczkow nikt nie licytuje ......  :sad:  ...... sliczne sa ( mam w domu kilka z poprzedniej aukcji ) w Swieta idealnie wpasuja sie w choinkowy klimat ......  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

> Cos mi mowi  , ze jesli chodzi o karteczke numer 4 to Redakcja nie powiedziala jeszcze ostatniego slowa  .


Prosze , prosze tak bez ostrzezenia  :big lol:  nagle karteczka numer 4 zmienila wlasciciela .... GRATULUJE wyboru taktyki  :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Taktyka przez nieuwagę  :wink:  Na razie skuteczna  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Taktyka przez nieuwagę  Na razie skuteczna



Tak tak wiemy to nie od dzis , ze DUZY moze wiecej  :big grin:  .

----------


## Edyta M

> A kubeczkow nikt nie licytuje ......  ...... sliczne sa ( mam w domu kilka z poprzedniej aukcji ) w Swieta idealnie wpasuja sie w choinkowy klimat ......



To ja poprosze te moje fantastyczne kubeczki numer 24 , 25 i 26 po 120 zl.  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

Milego popoludnia KOCHANI ,  a ja zmykam do pracy  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

Edyta M przechodzi sama siebie  :smile:   - to chyba właściwe określenie. Spokojnej pracy. 
Dziękujemy!

----------


## Edyta M

HO HO HO co tutaj tak cichutko   :Confused:  . 
Miejmy nadzieje  , ze  w niedziele pojawia sie jakies Dobre Skrzaty  :hug:

----------


## bpis

Dzień dobry w niedzielę  :smile: 
Poproszę* kartki nr 2 i 3* po 30 zł

Zainteresowanie aukcją nie to, co podczas poprzednich aukcji, niestety  :sad: .
*Edyta M* jak zawsze niezawodna, ale to nie na Niej powinien spoczywać główny ciężar licytacji, bo to w kupie siła  :smile: 

*Redakcjo!*
Może za mało osób wie o aukcji, może trzeba wysłać wiadomość na PW, może dać linki w poszczególnych wątkach??? ( Ufając, że nikt się nie przyczepi o spamowanie, jak to kiedyś bywało).
Im nas więcej, tym lepiej  :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

> Dzień dobry w niedzielę 
> Poproszę* kartki nr 2 i 3* po 30 zł
> 
> Zainteresowanie aukcją nie to, co podczas poprzednich aukcji, niestety .
> *Edyta M* jak zawsze niezawodna, ale to nie na Niej powinien spoczywać główny ciężar licytacji, bo to w kupie siła 
> 
> *Redakcjo!*
> Może za mało osób wie o aukcji, może trzeba wysłać wiadomość na PW, może dać linki w poszczególnych wątkach??? ( Ufając, że nikt się nie przyczepi o spamowanie, jak to kiedyś bywało).
> Im nas więcej, tym lepiej


Tak zrobimy, ponownie nagłośnimy aukcję. Podziękowania  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Zainteresowanie aukcją nie to, co podczas poprzednich aukcji, niestety .
> *Edyta M* jak zawsze niezawodna, ale to nie na Niej powinien spoczywać główny ciężar licytacji, bo to w kupie siła


*bpis*  :hug:  liczymy , ze jeszcze kilka *WSPANIALYCH* osob pojawi sie tutaj przed zakonczeniem Aukcji ... nie dajcie sie prosic , pokazcie jakie WIELKIE SERCA macie .

----------


## Agduś

"Krainę szczęśliwości" poproszę za 60 zł.
Brakuje mi aukcji, podczas których forumowicze wystawiali swoje fanty...

----------


## Edyta M

> "Krainę szczęśliwości" poproszę za 60 zł.
> Brakuje mi aukcji, podczas których forumowicze wystawiali swoje fanty...



*Agdus* fajnie , ze jestes *.*... Kraina na ten moment Twoja , bardzo dziekujemy  :yes: .  Nam tez brakuje fantow Forumowiczow ... mnie osobiscie naszej KOCHANEJ ZELKI  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

Witamy Agduś.  :smile: 

Uwaga - można też stać się posiadaczem Uśmiechów dla Ogniska - każdy wart 10 zł.

----------


## Żelka

Edytko, dzięki za przypominajkę. Poproszę: *16. ANIELSKI SPOKÓJ –  120 zł*

----------


## Edyta M

> Edytko, dzięki za przypominajkę. Poproszę: *16. ANIELSKI SPOKÓJ –  120 zł*


*
 ZELCIA  JESTES !!!!!!!!*

----------


## Edyta M

> Uwaga - można też stać się posiadaczem Uśmiechów dla Ogniska - każdy wart 10 zł.


To ja poprosze 5 usmiechow  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Edyta M

Wspanialego tygodnia Wszystkim zycze  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, jest Agduś, jest Żelka, chyba więc damy radę  :smile:   Aukcja trwa do czwartku 17-ego. Udanego tygodnia  :smile:

----------


## P.Winn

> Witam wszystkich


Z niewiadomych przyczyn nie pokazuje się mój post. 
Licytuję # 20 Szafirowa za 75zł
#28 kartka za 50zł

----------


## Edyta M

> Z niewiadomych przyczyn nie pokazuje się mój post. 
> Licytuję # 20 Szafirowa za 75zł
> #28 kartka za 50zł



Witaj P.Winn  :yes:  
Dziekujemy i zapraszamy dp dalszej rywalizacji o przepiekne FANTY  :big grin:

----------


## Redakcja

Puk, puk...

----------


## EDZIA

> Puk, puk...


Kto tam :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes: 

Witam po weekendowej przerwie. 

*Agduś* fajnie, że wpadłaś :hug: 

*Żelko* ufff nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo się cieszę, że jesteś :hug: 

*P. Winn* witam nowego uczestnika licytacji

A teraz pora podkręcić licznik.

Nr 4 *U ptaszków w ogródku - 100 zł*
*Kartka nr 1 - 100 zł*

----------


## Edyta M

Witamy nowego uczestnika ktory zalicytowal prace dzieci na Forum budujemydom  :yes:  . 
*Ciiinek* praca numer 19. szmaragdowa bombka na te chwile Twoja jest  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Edytko, Edziu  :hug: Niestety w tym roku tylko tak mogę, fantów brak. Oby za rok było lepiej.

----------


## Edyta M

> Edytko, Edziu Niestety w tym roku tylko tak mogę, fantów brak. Oby za rok było lepiej.



Zelciu  :hug:  Dobry Duszku  najwazniejsze , ze jestes .

----------


## Edyta M

> Uwaga - można też stać się posiadaczem Uśmiechów dla Ogniska - każdy wart 10 zł.


Przypominam o mozliwosci wylicytowania BEZCENNEGO USMIECHU DZIECI ( a nawet kilku usmiechow )  :hug: .... taki usmiech zapewni Wam wspaniale samopoczucie , nie zwlekajcie bo licytakca trwa tylko do czwartku 17 grudnia  :yes: . SERDECZNIE ZAPRASZAMY !!!!!!

----------


## Edyta M

Przykre jest to , ze przychodza tutaj osoby , ktore zamiast pomagac " dziwnie sie zabawiaja " , jesli nie chcesz pomoc rozumiemy , ale prosze nie wstawiac SPAMERSKICH postow ......  :mad:  .

----------


## bpis

Hej, hej!
To tutaj nic się nie dzieje? Jak to tak??
Czy już nie ma dobrych ludzi na tym forum oprócz garstki tych niezawodnych??  :sad: 

Proszę o *kartki nr 5 i 6* po 30zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Hej, hej!
> To tutaj nic się nie dzieje? Jak to tak??
> Czy już nie ma dobrych ludzi na tym forum oprócz garstki tych niezawodnych?? 
> 
> Proszę o *kartki nr 5 i 6* po 30zł


Nie wiem co się stało. Była informacja na FB w grupie FM, udostępniałam u siebie na FB  informację a mam sporo znajomych z FM. Pisałam też tutaj do jeszcze aktywnych forumowiczów, dwóch się odezwało i licytowało. 
Dobrze, że chociaż garstka niezawodnych została. 
Dziękuję :hug:

----------


## bpis

I co? I nadal nic??

Ludziska kochane!
*Zapraszamy, serdecznie zapraszamy do udziału w aukcji!!!*
Zostało już tylko dziś i jutro!
Nikomu nie potrzeba cudownych prac dzieciaków??? A są cudowne, wykonane perfekcyjnie i z uczuciem!!! 
Dzieci chcą mieć odrobinę normalności w tym zwariowanym świecie!! Pomóżmy im! :yes:  :yes: , każdy na miarę swych możliwości, grosik do grosika...

ZAPRASZAMY!!

----------


## Redakcja

Serdecznie zapraszamy, zaczynamy końcowe odliczanie. Aukcja kończy się jutro.

----------


## bpis

> Tak zrobimy, ponownie nagłośnimy aukcję. Podziękowania


I jak tam, *Redakcjo*??
Aukcja ponownie nagłośniona?
(Tylko licytujących brak  :sad: ...)

----------


## Redakcja

Finał powinien być udany. Zobaczymy.

----------


## Spirea

Już się bałam, że przegapiłam finał.
Poproszę:
 poz. 22 Porządki Mikołaja - 205 zł
poz. 23 Cicha noc - 205 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Już się bałam, że przegapiłam finał.
> Poproszę:
>  poz. 22 Porządki Mikołaja - 205 zł
> poz. 23 Cicha noc - 205 zł


Witaj Spireo, finał dopiero jutro, ale dobrze, że wpadłaś :hug: 

Dziękuję

----------


## EDZIA

No i nasza wspaniała *Spirea* przekręciła licznik na *3005 zł*  :wave:

----------


## Redakcja

HUUURRRAAAA!!! Bardzo serdecznie witamy Spirea.

----------


## Redakcja

Zachęcamy  - przedostatni to wieczór

----------


## EDZIA

> Zachęcamy  - przedostatni to wieczór


O której godzinie zakończenie licytacji?

Wierzę Kochani, że ta cisza zostanie wkrótce przerwana :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

*22.00* zakończenie!!!

----------


## Edyta M

Hejka  :big grin: 

Kubeczki 22 i 23 po 210 zl. poprosze  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

> Hejka 
> 
> Kubeczki 22 i 23 po 210 zl. poprosze


 :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Uwaga, uwaga, pora na odsłonę, co kryje się pod nr 3. Jest to autentyczna grafika znanego rysownika Szymona Kobylińskiego.
Praca o wymiarach 16x20 cm. 



Prawdziwe dzieło sztuki. Zapraszamy do powalczenia o tę pracę  :smile:  Na aukcjach rysunki Szymona Kobylińskiego są wyceniane na 1000 i więcej złotych. Na przykład tutaj:
https://desa.pl/pl/artysci/szymon-kobylinski/

----------


## Edyta M

A usmiechow dzieci nikt nie licytuje ??? 
Jeden usmiech tylko 10 zl.  :yes:  ....... Droga Redakcjo moze certyfikowane usmiechy bardziej zacheca licytujacych  :big grin:  .....

----------


## Edyta M

HO HO HO 
	Ostatni dzien Licytacji na rzecz Ogniska Marymont .... spieszczie sie Kochani bo piekne fanty wciaz sa do wylicytowania . 
   	Czekamy na WAS Dobre Duszyczki Forum .... jest Was tu tyle  , kazda zlotowka sie liczy .... 
*Z A P R A S Z A M Y !!!!!! juz tylko kilka godzin trwa Aukcja .... zakonczenie o 22:00 !!!*

----------


## Redakcja

Emocje rosną - oby nie tylko nam  :smile:  ZAPRASZAMY

----------


## moniss

17. ANIELSKA CIERPLIWOŚĆ - 110 zł

----------


## Edyta M

> 17. ANIELSKA CIERPLIWOŚĆ - 110 zł



 :hug:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dam za 17. Anielską cierpliwość 120,-
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## boguslaw

34. 20 uśmiechów - 200.- PLN
7. czy te oczy... - 100.- PLN
10.- szyszkowna - 100.- PLN
18.- rubinowa - 100.- PLN
3/. -  500.-

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## EDZIA

No, no, no Panowie :yes: chapeau bas :hug:  Brawo!!!!

----------


## EDZIA

*Coraz bliżej święta, coraz bliżej święta...coraz bliżej 4000 zł, coraz bliżej 4000z*ł :big lol:  Jeszcze tylko 215 zł brakuje

----------


## Żelka

16. ANIELSKI SPOKÓJ - 150zł

----------


## Redakcja

W s p a n i a l e  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

90 minut do końca... Czy przeskoczymy 4 tysiące?

----------


## Greengaz

34. Uśmiech dla Ogniska  ----> 10 uśmiechów

----------


## Redakcja

3950 zł  :smile: 


30 minut...

----------


## moniss

17. ANIELSKA CIERPLIWOŚĆ - 130 zł

----------


## Redakcja

4005 zł  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> 17. ANIELSKA CIERPLIWOŚĆ - 130 zł


 :hug: a to Andrzej Wilhelmi się zdziwi :yes:

----------


## moniss

Nie wywołuj wilka z lasu...bo mnie przelicytuje :no: 
Hmm...ale może skusi się na coś innego...

----------


## Redakcja

5 minut?

----------


## stary

1. Brzozowy dziadek - 130 zł

----------


## Redakcja

Stary!!!!  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

4105 zł i 2 minuty do końca...

----------


## TAR

Brzozowy dziadek 140

----------


## Redakcja

jedna minuta  :smile:

----------


## stary

BRzozowy dziadek 150 zł

----------


## Redakcja

kooooniiiieeeeeec aukcji

----------


## TAR

a niech ci Stary na zdrowie  :big lol:  za wolno odswiezyłam BUZIAKI  :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

*TAR, stary,* ale emocje-  :stir the pot:

----------


## Redakcja

Ufff, bardzo dziękujemy  :smile:   :smile: . Jak co roku wielka niewiadoma, czy nam się Aukcja powiedzie? W internecie jest tak dużo różnych apeli o pomoc. I jak co roku, pojawiają się Forumowicze – Wspaniali, Niezawodni, na których po prostu można liczyć ZAWSZE - na forum Budujemy Dom i na Forum Muratora - jesteśmy jedną wspólną rodziną ludzi, dla których ważny jest DOM. 

Wymieńmy w kolejności alfabetycznej: Agduś, Andrzej Wilhelmi, andżelikaw, boguslaw, bpis, daggulka, d7d,  Edyta M, EDZIA, Greengaz, mmoniss, Prababka, P.Winn, Spirea, Stary, TAR, yaco181, Żelka. 

Bardzo dziękujemy moderatorom, bez których Aukcja by się nie wydarzyła: *EDZI i Edycie M*  :smile:   :smile:  

ZEBRALIŚMY *4125* zł

Bardzo dziękujemy! Kochani – RADOSNYCH ŚWIĄT – radosnych choć za oknem ponuro i pandemicznie. Kolejny raz ocaliliśmy serdeczność, wrażliwość na innych, radość dzieci, dla których ta Aukcja. Jesteście WSPANIALI i to jest barrrrrrrrdzo fajne. Kończymy Aukcję, pozdrawiamy i… do zobaczenia w tym dziale za rok. A na Forach mam nadzieję zawsze i wszędzie.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
Redakcja
Andrzej Papliński

----------


## stary

Dziękuję, ale dopiero 10 minut temu doąłczyłem do grupy na FB i pierwsze, co spostrzegłem to post red. Paplińskiego, że do końca aukcji pozostało 24 minuty... 
No to rura na forum muratora!  :big lol:

----------


## Redakcja

UWAGA - prosimy o adres jako pw do Redakcja. *Wysyłka jutro!!!!*

Wpłata za wylicytowane przedmioty: 


STP "Stara 4"
00-231 Warszawa
ul.Stara 4

*nr konta: 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126*

*Koniecznie z dopiskiem: Aukcja Forum Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont*

----------


## EDZIA

> Dziękuję, ale dopiero 10 minut temu doąłczyłem do grupy na FB i pierwsze, co spostrzegłem to post red. Paplińskiego, że do końca aukcji pozostało 24 minuty... 
> No to rura na forum muratora!


No i rzutem na taśmę Ci się udało :rotfl:

----------


## TAR

ale jednak cos wylicytowalam  :big lol:  do mojej kolekcji marymonciakowych choinek w ilosci 10 szt. dolacza kolejne dwie, w kolekcji mam tez kilka pieknych kart, bombek zelkowych i prababkowych szydelkowych, a na polce stoja 4 dodrodne anioły. jest dobrze  :smile:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## Redakcja

> No i rzutem na taśmę Ci się udało


W samą porę  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

UWAGA - Drodzy, prosimy o adres jako pw do: Redakcja. *Wysyłka jutro!!!!*

Wpłata za wylicytowane prace: 

STP "Stara 4"
00-231 Warszawa
ul.Stara 4

*nr konta: 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126*

*Koniecznie z dopiskiem: Aukcja Forum Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont*

----------


## EDZIA

*Dołączam do podziękowań wszystkim NIEZAWODNYM UCZESTNIKOM. Łatwo nie było, ale udało się zebrać 4125zł*. :hug:

----------


## EDZIA

> ale jednak cos wylicytowalam  do mojej kolekcji marymonciakowych choinek w ilosci 10 szt. dolacza kolejne dwie, w kolekcji mam tez kilka pieknych kart, bombek zelkowych i prababkowych szydelkowych, a na polce stoja 4 dodrodne anioły. jest dobrze


Ja też tego mam sporo i choinki, i bombki, i kartki, i aniołki... spora kolekcja już się tego zebrała :yes:

----------


## Żelka

Dziękuję za możliwość uczestniczenia w jubileuszowej aukcji, pozdrowienia dla Wszystkich, zdrowia, zdrowia i jeszcze raz zdrowia, spokoju, pokoju i wszelkiego dobra dla Dzieci i Ich Opiekunów, jak również dla Was Kochani. Trzymajcie się i obyśmy za rok znowu się tu "spotkali". Edytko, liczę, że dasz znać jak się tylko zacznie.  :hug:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Moniss gratuluję :big grin: . No masz szczęście, że nie mogłem być przy komputerze w tej emocjonującej końcówce :yes: . To, że licytacja zakończona nie oznacza, że nie mogę podbić swojej deklarowanej kwoty lub dobić uśmiechami! Poproszę do mojego"ptaszka na gałęzi 21" sześć uśmiechów :big grin: . Proszę tylko te uśmiechy elegancko zapakować!  :big grin: Pozdrawiam organizatorów i wszystkich uczestników. Życzę wszystkim spokojnych, pełnych ciepła rodzinnego Świąt Bożego Narodzenia.
 A może do zobaczenia na Wielkanocnej licytacji?! :yes:  Pozdrawiam.świątecznie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Uprzejmie informuję, że z uśmiechem :big grin:  zrealizowałem przelew za poz. 21 i sześć uśmiechów :yes: . Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

*Kochani*  coz za emocje , co za wspanialy czas ...... koncowka aukcji szalona ...... milo bylo sie z Wami znowu " zobaczyc " , jestescie WSPANIALI . 

Jesli ktos wplaca dodatkowe pieniazki to poprosimy o informacje wtedy zrobimy update do wylicytowanej dzisiaj sumy .

----------


## Edyta M

> ale jednak cos wylicytowalam  do mojej kolekcji marymonciakowych choinek w ilosci 10 szt. dolacza kolejne dwie, w kolekcji mam tez kilka pieknych kart, bombek zelkowych i prababkowych szydelkowych, a na polce stoja 4 dodrodne anioły. jest dobrze





> Ja też tego mam sporo i choinki, i bombki, i kartki, i aniołki... spora kolekcja już się tego zebrała





> Dziękuję za możliwość uczestniczenia w jubileuszowej aukcji, pozdrowienia dla Wszystkich, zdrowia, zdrowia i jeszcze raz zdrowia, spokoju, pokoju i wszelkiego dobra dla Dzieci i Ich Opiekunów, jak również dla Was Kochani. Trzymajcie się i obyśmy za rok znowu się tu "spotkali". Edytko, liczę, że dasz znać jak się tylko zacznie.


Ilez ja mam pieknych prac , ktore w ciagu tych wszystkich lat wylicytowalam  :big grin:  ...... choinek , banieczek , karteczek , KUBECZKOW  :big lol:  ...... alez to wspaniale uczucie moc POMAGAC  :hug:  . Wszyscy jestescie Kochani i Wspaniali , obysmy znowu za rok spotkali sie w niezmienionym a najlepiej jeszcze powiekszonym gronie .

----------


## boguslaw

Dobra, pożyteczna akcja. Dziękuję za nią jak zawsze wspaniałym, żarliwym i zaangażowanym organizatorom.
(przelew poszedł)

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT !!!

----------


## bpis

Przelew poszedł i adres wysłany.

Dziękuję wszystkim *Niezawodnym* za wspólną zabawę i dobre serca, dobrych Świąt życzę i do zobaczenia za rok (mam nadzieję) :smile:

----------


## Greengaz

10 uśmiechów przesłane.
Cóż więcej dodać? Fajna zabawa.

Wszystkim 
Wesołych Świat i lepszego Nowego 2021 roku

----------


## moniss

> Moniss gratuluję. No masz szczęście, że nie mogłem być przy komputerze w tej emocjonującej końcówce.


Dziękuję za gratulacje, a także za wspaniałą rywalizację  :smile: 
Muszę przyznać, że Ptaszek na gałęzi też bardzo mi się podobał i kusił ogromnie (czego się pewnie domyślasz, bo mnie wcześniej przelicytowałeś  :wink: 
Jednak wyszłabym na straszną zołzę gdybym i tą piękną pracę Tobie odebrała...

Na te marymonckie aukcje czekam co roku z wielką niecierpliwością i muszę przyznać, że to ogromnie wciąga.
W tym roku nawet wpisałam do budżetu domowego kwotę wyłącznie na ten cel.

Przelew i adres wysłane.
Pozostaje mi życzyć wszystkim Wesołych Świąt i szczęśliwego Nowego Roku  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

A przesyłki się pakują w drogę...  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> A przesyłki się pakują w drogę...


 :hug: musze dodac , ze niezmiennie kazdego roku zachwyca mnie to jak zapakowane sa przesylki , z jaka starannoscia i dbaloscia o szczegoly .

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> *Kochani*  
> 
> Jesli ktos wplaca dodatkowe pieniazki to poprosimy o informacje wtedy zrobimy update do wylicytowanej dzisiaj sumy .


Tak jak wspomniałem wcześniej wykupiłem dodatkowo sześć uśmiechów :big grin: . Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

> Tak jak wspomniałem wcześniej wykupiłem dodatkowo sześć uśmiechów. Pozdrawiam.



Bardzo dziekujemy juz aktualizuje kwote  :hug:

----------


## Redakcja

> Tak jak wspomniałem wcześniej wykupiłem dodatkowo sześć uśmiechów. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## bpis

Uprzejmie donoszę :wink: , że dziś Mikołaj, w postaci sympatycznego kuriera, dostarczył mi przecudnej urody prace dzieci z Ogniska :yes: . 
*TAR* i* yaco181* - żałujcie, że ich nie macie :smile: . Jak zawsze starannie wykonane, solidnie zapakowane, dostarczone na czas. *Dziękuję!!!
I Wesołych, mimo wszystko, Świąt!!
*

----------


## TAR

> Uprzejmie donoszę, że dziś Mikołaj, w postaci sympatycznego kuriera, dostarczył mi przecudnej urody prace dzieci z Ogniska. 
> *TAR* i* yaco181* - żałujcie, że ich nie macie. Jak zawsze starannie wykonane, solidnie zapakowane, dostarczone na czas. *Dziękuję!!!
> I Wesołych, mimo wszystko, Świąt!!
> *


na szczescie udalo sie wylicytowac inne  :big grin: , wlasnie przed chwilka dotarły, sa równie piekne i starannie wykonane.  :smile:  zawsze prace dzieciakow sa przepiekne i beda zdobily dom jeszcze przez dlugie lata

Dziekuje i pozdrawiam. Życze Wesołych i Zdrowych Świat

----------


## Redakcja

*LIST Z OGNISKA MARYMONT:

Kochani Forumowicze,*
W tym trudnym roku, znowu otworzyliście swoje serca, gdzie znalazło się miejsce dla nas. 
Grzejemy się w Waszym cieple. Przekazujemy go dalej. 
Od piętnastu lat gramy wspólnie w grę pod nazwą Podaj Dalej. 
Bardzo Wam za to dziękujemy. 
Ekipa wychowawców z Marymontu w świątecznej odsłonie życzy Wam wszystkim Wesołych Świąt!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przesyłka dotarła! Ptaszki przyfrunęły! Świetnie się prezentują w towarzystwie zdobyczy z poprzednich licytacji :yes: . W trakcie odpakowywania uśmiechy uleciały :smile: . A tak prosiłem żeby je starannie zapakować :big grin: .
Bardzo dziękuję organizatorom za możliwość udziału w tej pożytecznej akcji. Pozdrawiam wszystkich świątecznie.

----------


## Edyta M

Moje piekne wylictyowane kubeczki dotarly wraz z " Dziadkiem " , dziekuje pieknie za mozliwosc udzialu . Zycze wszystkim samych wspanialosci i duzo zdrowia w Nowym 2021 ROKU  :hug:

----------


## Żelka

Do nas też przed Świętami dotarł anioł przepięknej urody. Prawdziwe dzieło sztuki! Jestem niam zachwycona! Przepraszam, że dopiero teraz piszę, ale ostatnio jakoś nie mogę się pozbierać i dni uciekają mi za szybko, z niczym się wyrobić nie mogę.  ::-(:  
Spokojnego Nowego Roku!  :yes:

----------


## Agduś

Przecudnej urody bombka uzupełniła nasze dekorację świąteczne. Dziękuję!

----------

